# Bios speichert nicht! Rücksetzten der Settings/Uhrzeit etc...



## Vaykir (25. Februar 2011)

*Bios speichert nicht! Rücksetzten der Settings/Uhrzeit etc...*

Moin Jungs und mädels,

wundere mich seit einigen Tagen, dass meine Uhrzeit in Windows immer sie selbe ich, nachdem ich jeden Tag mein Rechner starte.
Außerdem bekomme ich "Dankeschön" Meldung, dass ich cFos Speed benutze, meine ICQ Nummer funktioniert nicht mehr und irgendwie scheint der PC immer genau den Zustand anzunehmen, den ich vor einigen Tagen runtergefahren habe.

Das problem kann auch manuell hervorgerufen werden, wenn ich runter fahre, die steckdose ausmache, ein wenig warte, und wieder hochfahren will.
bios batterie habe ich schon raus und wieder reingemacht. kann sein dass das eine bios im pöter is?

mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bios speichert nicht! Rücksetzten der Settings/Uhrzeit etc...*

Ja kannst du mal versuchen. Tausche die Batterie mal aus, kann durchaus sein das dieser der Saft ausgegangen ist.


----------



## Vaykir (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bios speichert nicht! Rücksetzten der Settings/Uhrzeit etc...*

nach 2 monaten soll da der saft raus sein?


edit:
ok das mit dem icq kram scheint wohl was anderes zu sein:
http://groups.icq.com/groups/index...._id=14189&topic_id=283913&forum_page=1&page=6

haben mehrere.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bios speichert nicht! Rücksetzten der Settings/Uhrzeit etc...*

BIOS vergisst Einstellungen klingt nunmal nach schwacher Batterie, also einfach mal ausprobieren, son Teil kostet ja ned die Welt.


----------



## mmayr (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bios speichert nicht! Rücksetzten der Settings/Uhrzeit etc...*

Bios Batterie ist die wahrscheinichste Ursache. Oder die Batterie hat keinen rechten Kontakt! Check das mal ab!


----------



## Sebastian1980 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bios speichert nicht! Rücksetzten der Settings/Uhrzeit etc...*



Vaykir schrieb:


> nach 2 monaten soll da der saft raus sein?


im normalfall ist die batterie selber wesentlich älter und da diese meist bereits beim kauf verbaut sind kann das durchaus sein.


----------



## Vaykir (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bios speichert nicht! Rücksetzten der Settings/Uhrzeit etc...*

so die batterie wars net. hab von nem anderen board genommen und selbes problem.
allerdings hab ich mal aufs BIOS2 geswitcht und siehe da, es geht wieder.
aber warum hats auf einmal das erste Bios zerlegt?
ergibt mal wieder null sinn -.-


----------



## NebuLa (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bios speichert nicht! Rücksetzten der Settings/Uhrzeit etc...*

Du hast doch nicht etwa ausversehen HDGuard installiert 

Scherz beiseite... schonmal probiert zu formatieren? Möglicherweise hast einen Troja (wegen ICQ). Nur das mit dem BIOS kann ich damit nicht in Verbindung bringen. 
Bei WinXP war es mal möglich die Hardware mit einem Trojaner am Grundgerüst (den Treibern) zu beeinflussen.
Ist ungefähr dass selbe, wie wenn du dein Bios per Software flashst. Seit Vista ist die Lücke aber meines Wissens nach gestopft.
Hast vielleicht grade zufällig WinXP, und nicht Win7 x64 drauf?


----------



## Vaykir (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bios speichert nicht! Rücksetzten der Settings/Uhrzeit etc...*

ne is nur Win7 drauf,
arbeite aber mit ner benchplatte wo noch 2x win7 und 2x xp drauf is.

problem besteht weiterhin, das zweite bios weist jetzt auch den fehler auf, wie das erste.
riecht nach RMA, wa?


----------



## NebuLa (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bios speichert nicht! Rücksetzten der Settings/Uhrzeit etc...*

Komisch...
Ich würds einfach zurückschicken


----------



## True Monkey (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bios speichert nicht! Rücksetzten der Settings/Uhrzeit etc...*

Hy Vaykir

flash einfach mal ein anderes/neues Bios drüber.

Aber die frage warum es vllt im Arsch ist war doch nicht ernst gemeint von dir ....oder Mr Voltmeister


----------



## Vaykir (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bios speichert nicht! Rücksetzten der Settings/Uhrzeit etc...*

ne also am strom kanns ausnahmsweise nicht liegen.
cpu und chipsatz laufen absolut innerhalb der spezifikationen ohne, dass etwas gefährlich werden könnte (war auch bisher nicht soweit, dass ich drüber gegangen bin. cpu max @1,55V und das bei wasser).
mit dem flash teste ich mal. das zweite bios is sogar noch auf ner alten version.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bios speichert nicht! Rücksetzten der Settings/Uhrzeit etc...*



Vaykir schrieb:


> das zweite bios is sogar noch auf ner alten version.



Das kannst du auch nicht ändern da das immer im werksauslieferungszustand bleibt 

Ist eine schutzfunktion falls mal ein Biosflash fehlschlägt ....Asus Crash Freee Bios


----------



## Vaykir (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bios speichert nicht! Rücksetzten der Settings/Uhrzeit etc...*

oh, ok, wusste ich gar net


----------

